# Best drying towels



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

In an ideal world I would own a leaf blower to dry my car, but, we don't live in such a world and I was wondering what is the deepest pile, microfiber drying towel, money can buy?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

uber from serious performance are brilliant


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just got a Woolie Mammoth, very impressed with it. Could dry the car twice over.


----------



## CJ 46 (Jan 22, 2011)

Got myself a purple monster - great purchase, super absorbent


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

car chem is what i am using and they're spot on. Also using some Ital Auto ones and they are very good too if a tad small


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The uber yellow from i4detailing. Polishedbliss. Serious performance. Elitecarcare

XL size is a great towel


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> The uber yellow from i4detailing. Polishedbliss. Serious performance. Elitecarcare
> 
> XL size is a great towel


This! I have both the L and XL


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uber Premium towel for me as well :thumb:


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

CJ 46 said:


> Got myself a purple monster - great purchase, super absorbent


+1 for purple monster


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wollie mammoth still-going strong after nearly 3 years 👍


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

CJ 46 said:


> Got myself a purple monster - great purchase, super absorbent


Another vote for the purple monster here too! Best towel I've had so far and I've had LOADS of towels over the past 8 years or so.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I have royally screwed my woolly mammoth in washing it - luckily I bought a microbfire madness dry me crazy towel at waxstock - to be honest after opening it I was in doubt about it, it was tiny compared to others used..however I was impressed after using it - to me its tiny, but it really did the job just holds the water and its nice and soft to...i couldnt even ring it out!!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Purple Monsters and the Uber towels are both very good. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried the big yellows ones from b an Q £4 ea? I can highly recommend them. also the Asda ones for £3 are good as well, if you can find the ones with out the piping around the edge. That with there demon shine as a drying aid work a treat for me.

All depends on budgets i spose.


----------



## r500srh (Feb 20, 2014)

+1 for The Purple Monster.
The wife loves that too. (haha)


----------



## maxxxykins (Jun 3, 2014)

Have two purple monsters, they are great. Get them from Cleanyoucar and use the discount code.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

What do people think of these?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Lar...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item259358b094


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Raimon said:


> What do people think of these?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Lar...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item259358b094


They are the same one's that were on sale in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4652872

I bought one and it's a good towel, bigger and thicker than the Kent towel.

They also appear to be AutoBrite towels: http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/autobrite-new-deluxe-fluffy-drying-towel-3ft-x-2ft.html


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

RMM said:


> Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy


Been using these for about 12 months, think they are great but not the cheapest.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

maxxxykins said:


> Have two purple monsters, they are great. Get them from Cleanyoucar and use the discount code.


What discount code?


----------



## maxxxykins (Jun 3, 2014)

Wilxay said:


> What discount code?


DW05 5% off - not much but its better than nothing. Forgot to use it on my last buy..:wall:

That's the only one i've found that works.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

I used that last night but it sure didn't give me 5%. It gave me more like 2%


----------



## amk2vr6 (Aug 3, 2014)

Have been using the Kent XL drying towel for a few years now, and its time to replace it.

Purple monster or Wooly mamoth next I think


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

There's a new group buy offer running until tomorrow evening on these:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346485


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

just got The Reaper!


----------



## greenyamochop (Mar 26, 2014)

A leaf blower?


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah a leaf blower. To blast the water off the car. Meaning you don't even have to touch the paintwork


----------



## greenyamochop (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone in particular?

I bought one for where we used to live and been thinking of skipping it. Might give it a go then.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> The uber yellow from i4detailing. Polishedbliss. Serious performance. Elitecarcare
> 
> XL size is a great towel


also got the serious performance blue uber and the perple monster all good towels but the uber yellow is so much more plush beats them hands down.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

An electric leaf blower. Not a two stroke one for fairly obvious reasons


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Wilxay said:


> An electric leaf blower. Not a two stroke one for fairly obvious reasons


Don't the leaves Marr the paint when you scrape them off?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Don't the leaves Marr the paint when you scrape them off?


lol Are you serious? No you don't blow leafs all over your car, you blow the water off it.:thumb::detailer:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

U really expect me to stand in front of the neighbours pointing a leaf blower todry my car 😇


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> lol Are you serious? No you don't blow leafs all over your car, you blow the water off it.:thumb::detailer:


Oh i thought that the leaves soaked up the water...

Do you use the leaf rake on the car too, or just the blower?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Well, this is what it is used for. You just use the blower to literally blow the water off the car, think of the mechanical car washes where at the end you get a air blower moving from one end of the car to the other to blow most if not all the water off the car. Some of the guys here bought a dog dryer (don't laugh) looks similar to the car dryer you can buy online but for a lot less money.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The reason behind it is that you make the process of drying a car as touchless as possible to reduce chances of inflicting swirls to marring the paint.
I myself don't have either, all I know is what I read here.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Used autobrite hellshine reaper for first time today.
Fantastic results, dried a qashqai in minutes.
1000gsm plush £14 delivered free.
Highly recommended


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to apologise unreservedly here - i was taking the ****. 

I do understand how leaf blowers are used on cars...


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

You were being deadly serious


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> U really expect me to stand in front of the neighbours pointing a leaf blower todry my car &#55357;&#56839;


That's what's stops me getting one - my neighbours think I am mad enough already :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I've got a poorboys waffle weave magnetic drying towel and i wouldn't want anything else. Miles better than a chamois and doesn't leave water marks. Best thing about it though is that it was only a £5!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A waffle drying towel is more likely to inflict marks when compared to a nice plush microfibre towel. It will also typically hold less water


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

You can use waffle weave but I would suggest patting it dry instead of running the towel over the paintwork.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> You can use waffle weave but I would suggest patting it dry instead of running the towel over the paintwork.


Ok i see, i tried pat drying the car the other day with it and it was far quicker than running the towel over the paint


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 15, 2007)

Dodo Juice soft touch for me.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

My bath towel,well it's made out of the finest Egyptian cotton.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> My bath towel,well it's made out of the finest Egyptian cotton.


 I bet you pat yourself dry with it....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> I bet you pat yourself dry with it....:lol::lol::lol:


Obviously.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Nah he uses the water blade on his skin towel is for the car......DAH Obviously! lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Suspal uses 2 bath method


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Dry Me Crazy from Madness is really awesome. My favourite.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Suspal uses 2 bath method


Wrong again....it's Masterblaster. pmsl


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Like these for the money, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121443970507?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

When Sus pats him self dry, do not look at him from the back, it looks like he isn't drying himself ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka said:


> When Sus pats him self dry, do not look at him from the back, it looks like he isn't drying himself ..


you cheeky pygmy.


----------

